# First time caring for retf eggs!! Advice needed



## SerenityMonster

So my husband and eye were successful creating a rain chamber and getting my frogs to breed. They delivered three clutches and i know they will be sprouting out their eggs in like 5 days. i also know that in about 2 to three months the tads will become terrestrial and after they become terrestrial about a month later they will get their pretty red eyes. And thats pretty much all i know. Any advice? And also what is something good to feed the tad's or what is best recommended so that get the best nutrition. Open to any advise and thanx for the info. 

























Ooo and my husbands escudo laid there first eggs which made him extremely happy since he only received them 2weeks ago.
Notice the grey isopod right next to them lol


----------



## mfsidore

Whoa!!! Nice job


----------



## SerenityMonster

Thanx  i hope they all make it


----------



## Ash Katchum

Just for informational purposes here this is what the wife and I did for the RETF'S.
-We gut loaded fed, which means we fed every night for 5 days with crickets dusted with repashy calcium plus.
-After the 5th day we moved 2 males and 2 females into a rain chamber made from a 34gal(or 40gal don' quite remember) sterilite container with lots of 1 inch holes on the top and side of it. Inside the container was a Large broad leaf plant (no i.d for the plant) my wife purchased from a lowe's, we took all the dirt out and left the plant without dirt and placed it in a clean pot.Also washed it before use a few times with mild soap and then a 5% bleach solution.
-We then added about 3-5 inches of RO water to the container. This was for the frogs and so the water pump could fuction properly.
-Placed 2 small containers as platforms in the water just as a precaution for the frogs.(wife was afraid they would drown)
-During the 5 days we kept the temp between 80 and 75 degrees during the day and 72-69 degrees at night.
-The pump would only be on turned on at night from 6:00pm to 8:00 then turned off for a hour or 2 then back on for 2-4 hours then off again for the rest of the night.

That's it pretty much, I guess the temps along with my misting twice a day also caused my escudo to lay a clutch. It's funny to think that I just got into darts this past December with a pair of Azureus which still have not laid a clutch but escudo which are considered hard to breed are already hard at work lol. I really owe it to all the info on this board and to sports_doc for a awesome pair of frog's, Doug also helped me out with what would be best to seed the tank with and proving me with the microfauna to do so. Also to gluedl, he provided me with great tips for escudo and all obligates in general. Thnx to all who contribute to the board and help noobs like me and the wife be successful in this great hobby


----------



## shockingelk

(amazing photo!!!)


----------



## SerenityMonster

Thanx hope u enjoyed it.


----------



## billschwinn

Ash, in my opinion you were right on with your breeding notes, I could not have suggested better, plus they laid so you already know this. When I have Red Eyes tads I house in rubbermaid pans or totes, I use tap water with Prime drops, doing water changes every few days, changing at least 50%. For food I use High Protein Flake food, mine happens to be Brine flakes, feeding twice daily. You could also feed some Spirulina powder as well. Good luck, Bill


----------



## SerenityMonster

Thanx so much for the reply. We will keep using RO water (since this is what we already use) in the tad container and do the 50% water change . Will see if the pet stores around us carry Brine flakes or we will look for a substitute. Do you put any moss or plant cuttings in the tadpole containers?


----------



## shockingelk

On RO water: water with very little dissolved solids (RO, distilled) can leech electrolytes out of your tads (bad).

Here's a thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/45306-new-ro-water-ok-tads.html


----------



## a628627

That's amazing. I will be some red eyed tree frogs soon and I would like to breed them. How did you get yours to breed?


----------



## oddlot

Ash Katchum said:


> I guess the temps along with my misting twice a day also caused my escudo to lay a clutch. It's funny to think that I just got into darts this past December with a pair of Azureus which still have not laid a clutch but escudo which are considered hard to breed are already hard at work lol. I really owe it to all the info on this board and to sports_doc for a awesome pair of frog's, Doug also helped me out with what would be best to seed the tank with and proving me with the microfauna to do so. Also to gluedl, he provided me with great tips for escudo and all obligates in general. Thnx to all who contribute to the board and help noobs like me and the wife be successful in this great hobby


It's not that escudo are hard to breed,but that the morphs are so small and require a ton of tiny feeders.The hard job is yet to come,just make sure you have a lot of springs going.Good luck.


----------



## Mistesorros

Thank you so much for your pictures they are very helpful to me. They are great photos!!


----------



## SerenityMonster

shockingelk said:


> On RO water: water with very little dissolved solids (RO, distilled) can leech electrolytes out of your tads (bad).
> 
> Here's a thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/45306-new-ro-water-ok-tads.html


Uh oh. Ok thanxs so much for that info i read yhr other thread. I will switch the water and thanx for the advice i would be so sad it my tads died


----------



## SerenityMonster

Mistesorros said:


> Thank you so much for your pictures they are very helpful to me. They are great photos!!


Thanx!!!!! That iphone 5 camera is pretty amazing!!


----------



## Ash Katchum

oddlot said:


> It's not that escudo are hard to breed,but that the morphs are so small and require a ton of tiny feeders.The hard job is yet to come,just make sure you have a lot of springs going.Good luck.


I got that covered  but I know that the hard part is raising healthy froglets.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ash Katchum

a628627 said:


> That's amazing. I will be some red eyed tree frogs soon and I would like to breed them. How did you get yours to breed?


Read the first page of the thread. I posted exactly what we did step by step almost.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a628627

Thanks, I completely missed that.


----------



## frogface

Grats! Gorgeous eggs. Please keep us posted with lots of updates and pictures


----------



## SerenityMonster

frogface said:


> Grats! Gorgeous eggs. Please keep us posted with lots of updates and pictures


Ill definetly keep u guys posted!!!


----------



## jeeperrs

That is an old thread. It is actually okay to use RO water. I use RO water and if you continue to read that thread you will see that a sponsor, who has raised 1,000s of tads, uses RO water. Most of us toss a piece of Almond Leaf to add some tannins to the water. Good luck!


----------



## SerenityMonster

jeeperrs said:


> That is an old thread. It is actually okay to use RO water. I use RO water and if you continue to read that thread you will see that a sponsor, who has raised 1,000s of tads, uses RO water. Most of us toss a piece of Almond Leaf to add some tannins to the water. Good luck!


Thanx for the info i will research further into it.


----------



## SerenityMonster

Looks like these babys are starting to take form. 2nd day after they been laid.


----------



## SerenityMonster

And here are the escudo tads... 2nd day after being laid....


----------



## SerenityMonster

3rd day and these babys are beggining to squirm around!!! Hope u guys can see the video i recorded. 

http://youtu.be/CaEa2vRbGVs


----------



## KC3

Awesome photos and vid  Congrats! Keep us posted, love these kind of threads


----------



## SerenityMonster

Defeinetly will


----------



## Ash Katchum

One of the escudo tads is gone, I hope it got transported.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SerenityMonster

Wow its the fourth day. They changed so much in a couple of hours lol. 
Retf 4th day!!!! - YouTube


----------



## SerenityMonster

This is the fifth day!!!! They have little eyes and little mouths. How cute!!!!


----------



## SerenityMonster

We had to induce labor we had no choice lol!!! 
Inducing retf labor - YouTube


----------



## a628627

Congrats! What types of plants were the eggs layed on?


----------



## SerenityMonster

a628627 said:


> Congrats! What types of plants were the eggs layed on?


I am so sorry its taken me long to reply ive been busy. U know i was trying to find out for you what plant it is that i used. I purchased it at lowes but i took off the sticker and i havent got back to lowes to check the name. But i can take a pic of the plant and post it for you.


----------



## SerenityMonster

My tads!!!! There are so many of them i hope they all make it. It will be seven days tomorrow since they have been in the water. They have gotten so much bigger!!!


----------



## CJ PELCH

Good for you!!! Here is what your outcome should look like... I have over 250 RETF's from breeding =P Trying to sell them..but not as easy as it sounds =( I even brought them down to 20 bucks a frog ...


----------



## SerenityMonster

CJ PELCH said:


> Good for you!!! Here is what your outcome should look like... I have over 250 RETF's from breeding =P Trying to sell them..but not as easy as it sounds =( I even brought them down to 20 bucks a frog ...


Yeah thats true... I am gonna try different options and hopefully find some customers. When you sold them reg price how much did you sell them for?


----------



## CJ PELCH

SerenityMonster said:


> Yeah thats true... I am gonna try different options and hopefully find some customers. When you sold them reg price how much did you sell them for?


30.00 but if people wanted the proof of DNA disease free 45.00


----------



## frogface

I get PMs, from time to time, from folks on DB looking for RTFs. Now I know where to send them


----------



## SerenityMonster

CJ PELCH said:


> 30.00 but if people wanted the proof of DNA disease free 45.00


Ok thanx for the info. I hope i get some customers because i have over 100 and i wont be able to keep all those babys lol


----------



## SerenityMonster

frogface said:


> I get PMs, from time to time, from folks on DB looking for RTFs. Now I know where to send them


Thank you!!! Definetly anyone who is intrested i am here! Lol


----------



## Nismo95

I was going to PM the both of you but than remembered they eat crickets... I have become lazy now that we deal with fruit flies... breeding crickets will never happen and I really dont want to make countless trips to the pet store for feeders.. RETF's are a beautiful frog and definately would love to have some.. Crickets just ruin it for me!


----------



## CJ PELCH

Nismo95 said:


> I was going to PM the both of you but than remembered they eat crickets... I have become lazy now that we deal with fruit flies... breeding crickets will never happen and I really dont want to make countless trips to the pet store for feeders.. RETF's are a beautiful frog and definately would love to have some.. Crickets just ruin it for me!



Have you tried DUBIA ROACHES? I feed them dubias as well..not just crickets...they will pretty much eat any insect. I would like to get them on silk worms..but they arnt so cheap..haha


----------



## SerenityMonster

CJ PELCH said:


> Have you tried DUBIA ROACHES? I feed them dubias as well..not just crickets...they will pretty much eat any insect. I would like to get them on silk worms..but they arnt so cheap..haha


So true crickets smell like ass!!! Lol


----------



## CJ PELCH

SerenityMonster said:


> So true crickets smell like ass!!! Lol


HAHAHAH !!!! YES THEY DO!!! Roaches have a smell as well..but far more appealing. ...i don't know about the ones that infest houses... i never had a roach problem...


----------



## SerenityMonster

CJ PELCH said:


> HAHAHAH !!!! YES THEY DO!!! Roaches have a smell as well..but far more appealing. ...i don't know about the ones that infest houses... i never had a roach problem...


Lol yeah im going for dubias now crickets are too much of a hassle and they die like crazy.


----------



## carola1155

SerenityMonster said:


> Lol yeah im going for dubias now crickets are too much of a hassle and they die like crazy.


Just an FYI, dubias don't make a good staple food and should only be fed occasionally. 

Read Ed's post in this thread:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91430


----------



## CJ PELCH

carola1155 said:


> Just an FYI, dubias don't make a good staple food and should only be fed occasionally.
> 
> Read Ed's post in this thread:
> What Do You Feed Your RETF's? - Dendroboard


Ill add on to that as well... Tom is right... I do feed them dubias...but their staple food is still crickets with calcium that has D3 in it. (every other feeding)


----------



## SerenityMonster

More babys!!! These are my hubbys escudos clutch of eggs we found today. All our frogs are having an orgy!!


----------



## SerenityMonster

CJ PELCH said:


> Ill add on to that as well... Tom is right... I do feed them dubias...but their staple food is still crickets with calcium that has D3 in it. (every other feeding)


Sounds good guys. I guess ill have to stick to the stinkys. Ewww


----------



## CJ PELCH

SerenityMonster said:


> Sounds good guys. I guess ill have to stick to the stinkys. Ewww



One thing i like about dubias vs crickets.... Crickets escape my viva ALL THE TIME...usually find a way to squeek out of the cable ways for the misters. Dubias....never have a chance... they dont climb well


----------



## SerenityMonster

CJ PELCH said:


> One thing i like about dubias vs crickets.... Crickets escape my viva ALL THE TIME...usually find a way to squeek out of the cable ways for the misters. Dubias....never have a chance... they dont climb well


Lol yeah they are pretty slow. Seen a dubia on its back once... It was like watching a turtle trying to flip itslef over. Ill give them dubias once every two weeks just to give them a change in diet. Crickets always escape my bearded dragons cage too freaks everyone out at home. I hope i never end up with a cricket indide my ear.


----------



## a628627

CJ PELCH said:


> Good for you!!! Here is what your outcome should look like... I have over 250 RETF's from breeding =P Trying to sell them..but not as easy as it sounds =( I even brought them down to 20 bucks a frog ...


Wow, how many frogs produced that many eggs?


----------



## CJ PELCH

4 Breeding Pairs. 15 Frogs total. Only 8 frogs mated the first season.


----------



## a628627

CJ PELCH said:


> 4 Breeding Pairs. 15 Frogs total. Only 8 frogs mated the first season.


So each pair has around 50 eggs? Also what is the good male female ratio?


----------



## CJ PELCH

a628627 said:


> So each pair has around 50 eggs? Also what is the good male female ratio?


Negative... I said I had 4 pair that were mating... ONLY 3 Pairs laid eggs.

Each pair should lay about 3-4 clutches of eggs of about 25-50 eggs each clutch... I did however have eggs that were laid that ended up not being fertile (3 clutches to be exact)

MALE TO FEMALE RATIO: 2 males per each female. =)


----------



## a628627

Thank you. How often do they breed?


----------



## SerenityMonster

Here is an update this lil guys are popping there back legs!!!!


----------



## SerenityMonster

My baby's are turning green and they are getting so big!!!!!


----------



## frogface

Nice!


----------



## a628627

Those look great. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## CJ PELCH

When they are out of the water...mine started right away with pinhead crickets. Make sure you dust them with calcium twice a week. I use repti-cal on them by zoomed...it seems to do well.


----------



## Halter

Congrats, mine finally gave me about 120 eggs yesterday.
Do you guys have any issues with that many tadpoles staying in a 10 gallon tank filled half way? 

I have the leaves held upside down in a small faunarium for tads to escape the eggs, then transport them into a ten gallon.

Also what do you guys keep the water temperature?

I was going to feed them fish food, spiruluna/algae bites/and freeze dried bloodworms, I am doing that for my starry nights and seem to be having success.
Thanks and cheers to continued success


----------



## Ash Katchum

CJ PELCH said:


> When they are out of the water...mine started right away with pinhead crickets. Make sure you dust them with calcium twice a week. I use repti-cal on them by zoomed...it seems to do well.


We plan on using Repashy Calcium plus every feeding since we do that now with all are frogs.


----------



## CJ PELCH

Ash Katchum said:


> We plan on using Repashy Calcium plus every feeding since we do that now with all are frogs.



Im skeptical on EVERY FEEDING with calcium.. i have heard frogs get sick from TOO much calcium...ill let someone else chime in on that if they agree. GOOD LUCK =) Makes me happy to see you succeed!


----------



## CJ PELCH

Halter said:


> Congrats, mine finally gave me about 120 eggs yesterday.
> Do you guys have any issues with that many tadpoles staying in a 10 gallon tank filled half way?
> 
> I have the leaves held upside down in a small faunarium for tads to escape the eggs, then transport them into a ten gallon.
> 
> Also what do you guys keep the water temperature?
> 
> I was going to feed them fish food, spiruluna/algae bites/and freeze dried bloodworms, I am doing that for my starry nights and seem to be having success.
> Thanks and cheers to continued success


WATER TEMP 65-80

MAKE SURE YOU KEEP YOUR EGGS HUMID...THEY WILL DRY UP AND DIE!! Use a repti-fogger for maximum effectiveness. 

10 Gallon tank is fine... Thats what i used... never tried the blood worms...but mine love ALGAE wafers and tadpole food from zoomed. GOOD LUCK =)


----------



## Ash Katchum

Halter said:


> Congrats, mine finally gave me about 120 eggs yesterday.
> Do you guys have any issues with that many tadpoles staying in a 10 gallon tank filled half way?
> 
> I have the leaves held upside down in a small faunarium for tads to escape the eggs, then transport them into a ten gallon.
> 
> Also what do you guys keep the water temperature?
> 
> I was going to feed them fish food, spiruluna/algae bites/and freeze dried bloodworms, I am doing that for my starry nights and seem to be having success.
> Thanks and cheers to continued success


Congrats! They develop pretty fast so keep and eye on them. You can either let them hatch on there own or force them to hatch, in our case we forced them to hatch since the leafs the eggs we're on started to wither. I did this with my finger, just touching the eggs lightly made them go crazy and wiggle out.

We keep the tads in 3 shoe box sized clear plastic container's, this has worked perfect for us. I think a 10gal tank would be good too but keep in mind the more tads in one container the more they will fight for food and not all will develop equally, they will also eat each other if they are hungry enough.

The water stay's room temp. we have are tads in the bedroom with us since its the only space we have, so the water stay's between 70-75 degrees. We live in California so it does not get to cold here so no need for a heat pad under the containers, if it gets fairly cold in you're part of the world I would use a undertank heat pad (zoomed) but keep a close eye on the daily temps or you will end up with tadpole soup.

The first month we fed them Brine Flakes but after they grew to a certain size the Brine flakes would only last us around one week. We switched to Reef Flakes after a breeder recommended us to do so since the container is bigger and it has much much more food for the tads compared to the brine flakes, it also has more Proteins and other essential vitamins for the same price (around 8$). You can switch it up with the food but so far this has worked for us and we are very happy with the results, the frogs also seem very happy and healthy which is the most important thing. So far we only lost 2 tads since they hatched and I still don't know why they died since they looked healthy but you never know looks are deceiving specially when dealing with tads and frogs.

Good luck with you're eggs and hope the info helps cheers!


----------



## Ash Katchum

CJ PELCH said:


> Im skeptical on EVERY FEEDING with calcium.. i have heard frogs get sick from TOO much calcium...ill let someone else chime in on that if they agree. GOOD LUCK =) Makes me happy to see you succeed!


It's worked so far for me with my other frogs, I read threads that people say they use it every feeding and others that say every other feeding. I will let my wife decide what she thinks is best since they are her baby's =). Thnx! Its all do to the info on this board and some great people out there.


----------



## Halter

Ash Katchum said:


> Congrats! They develop pretty fast so keep and eye on them. You can either let them hatch on there own or force them to hatch, in our case we forced them to hatch since the leafs the eggs we're on started to wither. I did this with my finger, just touching the eggs lightly made them go crazy and wiggle out.
> 
> We keep the tads in 3 shoe box sized clear plastic container's, this has worked perfect for us. I think a 10gal tank would be good too but keep in mind the more tads in one container the more they will fight for food and not all will develop equally, they will also eat each other if they are hungry enough.
> 
> The water stay's room temp. we have are tads in the bedroom with us since its the only space we have, so the water stay's between 70-75 degrees. We live in California so it does not get to cold here so no need for a heat pad under the containers, if it gets fairly cold in you're part of the world I would use a undertank heat pad (zoomed) but keep a close eye on the daily temps or you will end up with tadpole soup.
> 
> The first month we fed them Brine Flakes but after they grew to a certain size the Brine flakes would only last us around one week. We switched to Reef Flakes after a breeder recommended us to do so since the container is bigger and it has much much more food for the tads compared to the brine flakes, it also has more Proteins and other essential vitamins for the same price (around 8$). You can switch it up with the food but so far this has worked for us and we are very happy with the results, the frogs also seem very happy and healthy which is the most important thing. So far we only lost 2 tads since they hatched and I still don't know why they died since they looked healthy but you never know looks are deceiving specially when dealing with tads and frogs.
> 
> Good luck with you're eggs and hope the info helps cheers!


Thank you for your info! Appreciate it. Do you have any filter on them? I was considering getting a small one powered by an air pump (sponge), or do you guys just do frequent water changes? I have a smaller filter mentioned above in my 10 g starry night tad rearing tank and its working really well, was not sure how you guys felt about it for RETFs...

Ill also post some pictures tonight of my setups and you guys can tell me what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## Halter

Ash Katchum said:


> The first month we fed them Brine Flakes but after they grew to a certain size the Brine flakes would only last us around one week. We switched to Reef Flakes after a breeder recommended us to do so since the container is bigger and it has much much more food for the tads compared to the brine flakes, it also has more Proteins and other essential vitamins for the same price (around 8$).


One more question, where can i find this food, do you happen to have a link? I think my food I am mixing will be substantial, but if there is a food that is better I would rather give that a go.

But so far I have not had any fatalities with the Starry Nights. 
Cheers


----------



## Ash Katchum

Halter said:


> Thank you for your info! Appreciate it. Do you have any filter on them? I was considering getting a small one powered by an air pump (sponge), or do you guys just do frequent water changes? I have a smaller filter mentioned above in my 10 g starry night tad rearing tank and its working really well, was not sure how you guys felt about it for RETFs...
> 
> Ill also post some pictures tonight of my setups and you guys can tell me what you think.
> 
> Thanks!


We don't use any filter, we change the water every 2-3 days and about 60% to 70% of the water is changed out. A filter might be great for the set up you plan on having. Specially with all the tads in one container the water will get dirty fast with all those tads so the filter might be a good route, but I don't know how many tads you have in the filtered tank that you currently use. Remember you will have 100+ tads all in one container so even with a filter you will still possibly need to do water changes just not as often as we do.

Sent from...


----------



## Ash Katchum

Halter said:


> One more question, where can i find this food, do you happen to have a link? I think my food I am mixing will be substantial, but if there is a food that is better I would rather give that a go.
> 
> But so far I have not had any fatalities with the Starry Nights.
> Cheers


I purchased it at petco, to be honest a mix of food will be better. We use the food just based on the fact that the breeder who recommended it to us has had years of success with it.


----------



## SerenityMonster

Look at this cute babys!!! 4 legs!!!!


----------



## Halter

SerenityMonster said:


> Look at this cute babys!!! 4 legs!!!!


Beautiful!

Here is my setup for my Red Eyes for the tads to fall into the water, then I will transport them into a set up 10 gallon, Ill show you guys when the tads are in there...But here is my clutch!


----------



## Ash Katchum

Halter said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Here is my setup for my Red Eyes for the tads to fall into the water, then I will transport them into a set up 10 gallon, Ill show you guys when the tads are in there...But here is my clutch!


Good setup you got there. We are still trying to figuere out if we should house all the froglets in one tank or split them up. Breeder said I could house them in a 10gal but a 20gal would be the better option. Any opinions would be appreciated, we already took 2 froglets out of the tads containers and placed them in a grow out container(I know at this point they will not eat until the tail is obsorbed) with some land mass for them to get out of the water when they please. Once they obsorb there tail we will place them in tank until they are ready to go to nice new homes. My wife will post a pic later of the container. Any advice or help would be great! I like to get as much info as I can.

Sent from...


----------



## SerenityMonster

So far we have four that are absorbing they're tails.


----------



## Crazy frog

Ash Katchum said:


> Good setup you got there. We are still trying to figuere out if we should house all the froglets in one tank or split them up. Breeder said I could house them in a 10gal but a 20gal would be the better option. Any opinions would be appreciated, we already took 2 froglets out of the tads containers and placed them in a grow out container(I know at this point they will not eat until the tail is obsorbed) with some land mass for them to get out of the water when they please. Once they obsorb there tail we will place them in tank until they are ready to go to nice new homes. My wife will post a pic later of the container. Any advice or help would be great! I like to get as much info as I can.
> 
> Sent from...


Hi there congra on the RETF egg but the way you are keeping them on an open top container, don't the eggs dry up from the dry air?


----------



## CJ PELCH

Crazy frog said:


> Hi there congra on the RETF egg but the way you are keeping them on an open top container, don't the eggs dry up from the dry air?


Yes they do... try wrapping it with shrink wrap if you do it that way.


----------



## Halter

I just mist the eggs twice a day and that seems to be working great


----------



## CJ PELCH

Halter said:


> I just mist the eggs twice a day and that seems to be working great


Good! Each owner will end up doing it their own way. If you find a way that works for you, continue the process =). OVERALL GOAL: keep your eggs humidity above 80% at all times.


----------



## Ash Katchum

Crazy frog said:


> Hi there congra on the RETF egg but the way you are keeping them on an open top container, don't the eggs dry up from the dry air?


I used fruit fly lids which allowed ventilation and misted the container lightly everyother day. Since there is about 1inch of water in the container there is always moisture present.

Sent from...


----------



## SerenityMonster

Ahhhh so darn adorable and chunky


----------



## SerenityMonster

Azureus tads!!!!!!


----------



## SerenityMonster

The three amigos lol


----------



## Halter

SerenityMonster said:


> The three amigos lol


Fantastic! How many have you come out of the water? Also can you post a full picture of enclosure for them to climb out of the water?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SerenityMonster

Sorry its taken me so long to reply. Usually my husband is the one who reminds me if we have a notification pending. As soon as I get home I will take a pic of it. I only have one more frog that needs to climb out and absorb its tail. I will also post some new pics. Some of the frogs already have red eyes.


----------



## Halter

SerenityMonster said:


> Sorry its taken me so long to reply. Usually my husband is the one who reminds me if we have a notification pending. As soon as I get home I will take a pic of it. I only have one more frog that needs to climb out and absorb its tail. I will also post some new pics. Some of the frogs already have red eyes.


Thank you!

Wanted to post an update of my guys and how they are doing. NO fatalities thus far, rather pleased and they are growing fast.
Typically metamorphosis takes 9-12 weeks correct?
These guys were laid on 6/3/13, and took about 7-9 days to emerge out of the egg. 









Cheers!
Josh


----------



## SerenityMonster

Halter said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Wanted to post an update of my guys and how they are doing. NO fatalities thus far, rather pleased and they are growing fast.
> Typically metamorphosis takes 9-12 weeks correct?
> These guys were laid on 6/3/13, and took about 7-9 days to emerge out of the egg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Josh



Yeah somewhere around there. Mine took like 8 weeks, by the way in have the pic of the grow out container. Nothing fancy but this was very effective for us.


----------



## Ash Katchum

Nice tad mansion you got goin on there, like the wife said it took about 8weeks for the tads to morph out. Are grow out container was nothing fancy, we just used a steralite 34gal size container which is also the rainchamber for the parents. We put a artificial cave(beige object) and 2 fake plants as surfaces for the tads to climb on, we put around 2-3inches of water. Once they start obsorbing the tail they will start climbing up the walls and plants to sleep on. After you see there tail is fully obsorbed you can place them in the tank you have prepared for them. The tank we used is around 25gal (not a vert) and the substrate is new zealand long fiber spaghnum moss(we got the zoomed brand). We laid around 1 inch of the moss and again used fake plants due to the lack of having real plants to use. They seem to like the plants and not really care if they are real or fake( I would still preffer to use real plants). Do not feed them right away, I would wait 2-3 days till after they are ootw to feed and use FF's or pinhead cricktets. Goodluck with the tads and hope you enjoy them as much as we did, it was a great experience and joy to finally have them as fully morphed frogs. Now I have some azureus tads that I hope will all morph as well.

Sent from...


----------



## Ash Katchum

Forgot to say make sure you dust the FF's or pinheads with supplements!

Sent from...


----------



## Halter

Ash Katchum said:


> Forgot to say make sure you dust the FF's or pinheads with supplements!
> 
> Sent from...


Thanks! Yeah, i supplement all my frogs with rep cal and herptivite.


----------



## frogface

Halter said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Wanted to post an update of my guys and how they are doing. NO fatalities thus far, rather pleased and they are growing fast.
> Typically metamorphosis takes 9-12 weeks correct?
> These guys were laid on 6/3/13, and took about 7-9 days to emerge out of the egg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Josh


Good that you keep that big mallet nearby, in case they get out of hand


----------



## Halter

frogface said:


> Good that you keep that big mallet nearby, in case they get out of hand


LOL 
I used it to crush up the big pellets so it is more of a fine poweder for when they were little, helps out my filter a little bit too


----------

